

NASA Picks Qt For International Space Apps Challenge - gits1225
http://www.drdobbs.com/mobile/nasa-picks-qt-for-international-space-ap/240166953

======
xamlhacker
Qt and particularly now QML (Qt Meta/Modeling Language), is an awesome
framework and really happy that NASA picked Qt.

